# The Xtreme Rat Challenge Girls Playtime In The Grrreat Wall!



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Meet the XRC girls here at Star's Rat Rescue all who are available for adoption! They had playtime this morning in The Grrreat Wall along with their breakfast and were being very photogenic so we thought we would share some pictures will you all! 

They are approx. 7 months of age and are very curious, smart ratties who are also VERY friendly! They were taught to do tricks, jumps, etc.

The ratties playpen.









Fidget and Two-Tone having their morning breakfast! These girls are total dolls who love to ride around the house on your shoulder and love to play.









Penny was having a blast sitting on my knee and crawling from shoulder to knee and back lol.









Dottie enjoying her snack.









Big girl Lucky was holding on to her peanut lol. So sweet. :heart:









Perdita being the funny girl that she is. Sitting on the basket handle trying to reach me. These girls LOVE people.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

so adorable!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

They're really something ;D

Is it difficult to tell them apart?


----------



## Starshine (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you both!  Mostly by personality but they also all have their own special markings. Hard to tell but once you get to know them it is very easy. 

Here are just a few more pictures of the babies here at Star's Rat Rescue! 

Plum - Born February 19, 2012.
Plum is available for adoption and would love her forever home!









Tulip enjoying her morning breakfast! Tulip is available for adoption - Born February 19, 2012


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I see 

Aw, I'm afraid it won't be possible to visit anytime soon, though, judging by location.


----------

